# ED'S, TCA Bicentennial 1976 Special.



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Good deal, stole American.

I just picked up a Lionel train set, TCA Bicentennial Special. 
Got home and there was, the box sitting in a puddle on the porch!
Luckily it was packed good, though the box was soaked the contents were dry.

O Gauge.
Here is the engine, I cleaned it up as it sat on display for most of it's life.
It was fairly dirty, must have come from the cigar ladies house.
Runs great. Clean & polished now too. 
All metal frame and hand rails.

TCA Special No. 2. No 1976 TCA Spirit of 76 locomotive. 






















I wonder which way I should run it?
There is no F marked anywhere.





The 3 cars I have, have to be cleaned up yet, 

No 1975 TCA Pullman Car American Eagle. 
No 1974 TCA Pullman car Stars & Stripes, 
No 1973 TCA Observation car Freedom Bell.

Once they are shined up I will add them here.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

*Beautiful!*

What a knock out! Can't wait to see the cars Big Ed.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I've managed to pick up a whopping 1 car from this set. Nice to see yours in such pristine condition.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> I've managed to pick up a whopping 1 car from this set. Nice to see yours in such pristine condition.


They were all dirty, a little wash and a little polish and they look good now. What car do you have the observation?


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful Ed!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great Ed, I think I'm in love.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Great looking set! So when you say "TCA 1973" and the like, does that mean that these were limited-production offerings by TCA directly for its members in that given year? Any idea how many of each car were actually produced?

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> Great looking set! So when you say "TCA 1973" and the like, does that mean that these were limited-production offerings by TCA directly for its members in that given year? Any idea how many of each car were actually produced?
> 
> ...


TCA 1976, yes they were offered to members only. I can't find out how many were produced but I would think it was a limited amount.

This was the bicentennial set issued for 1976 celebration.

Lionel # 1976 for the engine (a U36B Diesel)
# 1973 for the observation car 
#1974 & 75 for the 2 Pullman coach cars.

They are listed in the back of the Greenberg's book under TCA.

Maybe your book has production #'s?
I would like to know too.

I know...yours is in the office.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

None of my book catalogs go past 1969. Sorry.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is in Doyle but no numbers. It is twice as valuable as the standard 1776.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> None of my book catalogs go past 1969. Sorry.
> 
> TJ


You mean you have your books with you?
Not in the office?



T-Man said:


> It is in Doyle but no numbers. It is twice as valuable as the standard 1776.


What value does the Doyle book place on them T?
Do they list a each piece price or just a set price?


----------

